# New UberX just two days work 3.5 rate



## Natal (Jul 4, 2015)

I am new in UberX driver I just had 4 riders in just two days and I got 3.5 rate. I do not what I did wrong?
Today I waited 4 hours for rider and i had no calls


----------



## uberak (May 22, 2015)

Friend of mine just had the same thing second day 4 stars. tonite it was nil no stars left what so ever. I don't know what's going on must be something wrong wit the app


----------



## Saleem hatoum (Jun 1, 2015)

Don't worry you will move up.

But tonight I decided with rating gone down from 4.81 to 4.75 in two weeks that I will give all these MF***ker students 2 stars irrespective is to what they give me. Uber claims that lower rating or 1 star rating takes effect at a rate of .005 but my question is that couple of 3 or below ratings brings your rating on all of the days 1 7 & 30 immideiatly but to bring these shitty ratings up it takes about 30 5 stars ....bullshit I must say.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Natal said:


> I am new in UberX driver I just had 4 riders in just two days and I got 3.5 rate. I do not what I did wrong?
> Today I waited 4 hours for rider and i had no calls


You have 50 trips so wait until then, they won't deactivate you


----------



## Saleem hatoum (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey, hell ask the rider to give you 5 stars.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Never look at your rating.....problem solved.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Natal said:


> I am new in UberX driver I just had 4 riders in just two days and I got 3.5 rate. I do not what I did wrong?
> Today I waited 4 hours for rider and i had no calls


Try straightening up when you drive, that lean you have happening makes 'em remember the last Cabbie that nearly fell asleep on them!

Just Kidding! Seek not to understand the rating system - but to understand you can only do so much.....

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

4 rides means nothing in the long term, but you did lose 6 stars in only 4 rides, which is quite a few. Be nice, drive safe, learn the roads, blah blah blah. I don't really know what to say, we don't have much information on why you lost those stars, and usually never do. You should get more comfortible with the job as you continue and your ratings should naturally go up, assuming you are doing everything right and have a decent clean car.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

rating system is flawed, but the more rides you do the better it will get, i also understand houston is over saturated with drivers (pops lives there) i would consider something else at there rates also.


----------



## Biovirus (Jun 3, 2015)

Natal said:


> I am new in UberX driver I just had 4 riders in just two days and I got 3.5 rate. I do not what I did wrong?
> Today I waited 4 hours for rider and i had no calls


Sounds like you have the case of super saturated market. Open uber app and make sure you're not surrounded by other drivers. Look for local events. Don't drive during the day while every one at work. You'll get the bottom feeders if even a ping at all.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Natal said:


> I am new in UberX driver I just had 4 riders in just two days and I got 3.5 rate. I do not what I did wrong?
> Today I waited 4 hours for rider and i had no calls


Make all your mistakes now, once you have a lot of trips, you must have learned from all your prior mistakes. 
Read a lot of different threads in this forum.
You will find many things you cannot otherwise learn from elsewhere.


----------



## no more taxi mafia (Oct 15, 2014)

Saleem hatoum said:


> Don't worry you will move up.
> 
> But tonight I decided with rating gone down from 4.81 to 4.75 in two weeks that I will give all these MF***ker students 2 stars irrespective is to what they give me. Uber claims that lower rating or 1 star rating takes effect at a rate of .005 but my question is that couple of 3 or below ratings brings your rating on all of the days 1 7 & 30 immideiatly but to bring these shitty ratings up it takes about 30 5 stars ....bullshit I must say.


Like my riders say, "the rating system is BS." We're not talking about 1 person out of 500, but 20 or 30% of the riders,


----------



## LAJB (Feb 3, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> Never look at your rating.....problem solved.


I'll second that.


----------

